
Two female founders taking on the Seafood Industry - akehaya
http://www.sciencemag.org/careers/2016/02/sustainable-seafood-entrepreneurs-share-their-tips-success
======
tenken
I like how the article title is non-biased towards gender. But the HN title
just reeks of bias.

